# Specktra community update!



## Janice (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear Specktra community, 

2016 has been a year of transition. Change is difficult - for you, for me, for the community as a whole. When I received word late last year that the community needed to move off the old platform I knew that I would do whatever it took to make sure Specktra continued on as a place for cosmetic enthusiasts to come together and share their passion. We did it, we made it happen, we rallied together and with the community's help I was able fund the database conversion to vBulletin. 

Since then you’ve probably noticed not much has moved forward. We’ve been able to fix bugs here and there but there is still much on the table needs to be completed to make your experience better. I’ve reiterated the commitment to bring back several of the forum favorite features that made Specktra “Specktra” to you. So far though I haven’t been able to make it happen, primarily due to resource constraints. To be brutally honest with you - this is a painful source of disappointment to me. It is my mission to provide this community tools that allow you to have a great experience on the site regardless of how you participate. 

Something had to be done to move the site forward and sometimes doing what is best for the people you love is a very, very difficult thing to do. Moving forward you will notice a couple of new faces in leadership. This is because Specktra has transitioned formally out of my ownership. I will remain in the community as one of your admins, continuing to provide the same vision that has steered the site for the past 12 years. Please know that I care dearly about you and your experience on the site and this addition to leadership will only help bring the original Specktra vision to life. 

The new forum admin, ashadams, is super into all things beauty and cosmetics and would also like to see features restored and the community healthy and whole once again. 

You are all in my heart. I can’t wait to see what we do, together.  





Best,
-Janice


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome to the new owner.
Glad to see you sticking around


----------



## Janice (Aug 4, 2016)

Will always be here for you, Dolly! <3


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you Janice for all that you have done for us over the years.  Specktra has always been so special to me and I look forward to continuing to be a member for years to come.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you for this update!


----------

